# New Slogan needed...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about this:

Code Redd: Operation 2006 NBA Playoffs...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I will make a poll later today....give me some more suggestions!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Bucks: Rebuilt & Reloadeded
2. Welcome the Thunder from Down Under
3. Fastbreaking to the Playoffs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Cutting the Cheese to the Finals.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

1 The Redd hot Bucks


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

code redd
redd alert

welcome the thunder from down under :greatjob:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ford Driven (again)


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Andrew's Redd Ford


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Midwest R&B
(Redd and Bogut)


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Midwest R&B


as in redd and bogut? :banana:


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

HKF said:


> How about this:
> 
> Code Redd: Operation 2006 NBA Playoffs...


 This one sounds the best out of all of them


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

HKF said:


> How about this:
> 
> Code Redd: Operation 2006 NBA Playoffs...


I like it, but its too specific. Let's get one that doesn't have a goal that's not a championship.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

"Revamped & Ready To Run"


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Welcome the Thunder from Down Under


 i like this..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fixed up my Ford, and ready to roll.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Smile when you say cheese


----------

